# Atomic CLR cabs



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

anyone have any experience with the cabinets? Specifically the active one.

Gary


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Don't see them much in Canada because of the massive cost to get them up here. But, I've only ever seen stellar reviews all around. I have yet to hear anyone say they aren't worth every penny.


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

I use a powered CLR cab with my Kemper Profiling Amp for gigs.
It's heavy but small, so it's manageable.
Gives me great sound from my KPA and has great dispersion, not "beamy".
It's the best FRFR I could find and I enjoy playing through it.
As I said, it is heavy, so if you go for one, perhaps consider the Neo version.
It's also expensive. i was lucky enough to find one in Canada.


----------

